# Cory Maggette?



## Mr Black

Does anyone think the Girzzlies could acquire Maggette. It would be great if the Grizzlies could acquire Maggette in a sign and trade. I like Mike D but come on. The guy will be injury prone for the rest of his career. The Clippers have two guys the Grizzlies should go after. Either Maggette or Odom. I like both but with Odom's past history with off the court problems, I say Maggette. 

On another note:

Even if the Grizzlies don't get the overall number 1 pick, they still have two picks in the first round to use to acquire a center. I'm not to sure about Michael Olowokandi. He seems like a guy who's only playing well for the big contract and after that he'll turn into another Vin Baker. Lorenzen Wright averages 10pts/7rebs a game while Olowokandi averages 12pts/9rebs a game. Lorenzen is smaller but I believe he has a bigger heart than Olowokandi. 

The Grizzlies could probably draft a center to fill the middle rather than acquiring Olowokandi. And what about Trybanski? If he can gain some weight, he may turn out to be a fine player. 

I just don't like Olowokandi. He's pathetic.


----------



## Chef

I don't think we can get Maggete in a sign&trade, he is very appreciated in LA and Memphis doesn't have anything they are interested in. We should wait till the draft, cause we may get Lebron   

I don't want Olowokandi, he will demand the maximun, he is a ball hog and turnover prone. I agree with you, better if we draft a center (Chris Kaman or James Lang)

Just a question:

Does Hubie intend to give Ryan Humphrey any minutes? I am interested in him, he is said to be a hard worker and good rebounder


----------



## Desert Nomad

ryan humphrey and madsen could be on the same level. Neither one are that good. They try hard, but are never going to be difference makers.


----------



## grizzoistight

*humphrey is a lot more athletic*

id say madsen and reggie evans for the sonics


----------



## MPK

maggette could start at the 2 and give the grizz 3 quality offensive options in gasol, miller, and maggette, but west needs to decide if white chocolate is the right pg to lead this team to a the playoffs


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>MPK</b>!
> maggette could start at the 2 and give the grizz 3 quality offensive options in gasol, miller, and maggette, but west needs to decide if white chocolate is the right pg to lead this team to a the playoffs


Also, Maggette would give you a very good, athletic wing defender. Gasol, Maggette, Miller is a heckuva trio.


----------



## c_dog

Maggette would be an upgrade over Dickerson, I think. Dickerson is not just injury prone, but he seriously isn't that great. He is way too weak. And to tell the truth, he was never much better than the likes of Desmond Mason, Mike Miller, Gerald Wallace, Michael Redd, and yet he has a huge multimillion dollar contract... He is seriously overpaid. He is a decent role player at best, but not a star.


----------



## philipm27

I may be catching you already, I have been edited twice in the last week, I believe.

Not sure that is a good thing, but hey someone has to stand up for our right to free speech, etc.


----------



## Potatoe

> Originally posted by <b>philipm27</b>!
> I may be catching you already, I have been edited twice in the last week, I believe.
> 
> Not sure that is a good thing, but hey someone has to stand up for our right to free speech, etc.




What the heck are you talking about?


----------



## philipm27

Look at what Vintage has at the bottom of his name. It say Sig Count: 3


----------



## Potatoe

Please try and stay on topic.

I still don't know what you are talking about but I don't think it has much to do with Basketball.

Thanks.


----------



## RiSInG

Corey is not the man for the grizzlies.I think we have a aceptable backup now,with Wesley,Mike Miller,Jason Williams and Battier.And,if Dickerson become the player that everybody know that he is without the injuries,we will have a potent backup.

However,I think we have to build our team around the paint.Now we have 1/2 of the work done.Pau Gasol is our man.We have to look for a aceptable center to complete a good combo.We need a tall and strong guy to play some defence in the paint.Pau Gasol is a terrific offensive player,but he needs a player of that kind helping him.


----------

